# Black sea Shipping



## assedo (Feb 20, 2015)

Anyone who was a member of cruise ships, Belorussia , Azerbaydjan, Taras Shevchenko, Assedo, Maksim Gorky, Odessa, Ivan Franko, Olvia .


----------

